# Maybe A Tattoo



## GDPR (Oct 4, 2015)

I have thinking about maybe getting a tattoo.Seriously thinking about it.I always said I would never get one,but I have been thinking about getting something small,but would have significant personal meaning,and I don't know exactly what it should be.

Anyone else here have any?How did you choose?


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 5, 2015)

Was there something you were wishing you could remind yourself the other day, LIT? Something you wished could pop up here when you log in.... 

I wonder if a tattoo could serve a purpose like that?

I don't have any though and I have no idea what I would get if I did.....


----------



## Banned (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm well-inked. I really like my tattoos, and they all have meaning for me. I'm in the process of covering one up I got when I was 18 and getting a brand new one as well. If you find something meaningful you want, you will know it.


----------



## Retired (Oct 5, 2015)

On the other hand,

The Rise of Tattoo Remorse: Heavy Cost to Erase Whats Often an Impulse Decision | TIME.com

Why Do People Get Tattoos? Top ten Tattoo Psychology 

The psychological impact of tattoos


----------



## GDPR (Oct 5, 2015)

Getting one is not something I would impulsively do,it is something I will be thinking about for a couple of months before deciding.

Also,I will have to think long and hard about what to get and where on my body.I already know I don't want it somewhere visible,I just want something small,covered by my clothing.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 5, 2015)

> I just want something small


Is "Psychlinks" too many letters? 

I think a bird tattoo would be cool.


----------



## Banned (Oct 6, 2015)

Here are two of mine. I got the butterfly and flowers in Maui last year. I got the turtle about seven years ago. I'm in the process of getting a huge cover-up on my arm and I'm getting something very special that I'll only reveal once it's done in a couple weeks


----------



## GDPR (Oct 6, 2015)

Those are really nice Turtle!

I have such sensitive skin I am a bit worried how my body will react to one.When my son got his first one he had to go to the hospital the next day,was sick and had a fever,his body was reacting to the ink.

I do have something in mind now but I have reading online the meaning of it since I am not quite sure why I am being drawn to it.I will have to make sure I get something that will not be triggering in any way.That would suck,to get something permanent that ends up being a trigger.

I may end up deciding to not get one at all,there's a lot to think about.


----------



## Banned (Oct 6, 2015)

There are different types of numbing gels you can use - I'll be using one for sure when I get my big one coloured in because I don't have a very high pain threshold and also depending where you put it will affect the pain level - the foot is intensely painful because it's right over the bone. My turtle wasn't bad cause it's on my forearm. So combining placement with gel and making sure you eat first you can help the pain but at the end of the day, tattoos hurt.


----------



## GDPR (Oct 6, 2015)

From watching other people get them I could see that they are painful.One person,who has always seemed so rough and tough,made me laugh by asking me to hold her hand through the process.

I hadn't thought about that part,the pain,until you mentioned it.Hopefully that wouldn't be triggering for me...


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, personally, I would not want to pay for pain  

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned (Oct 6, 2015)

Well you don't always have to pay for it. Sometimes you can find some guy just outta prison who learned the trade and will do it for a case of beer or sumthin'


----------



## GDPR (Oct 6, 2015)

Just make sure they drink the beer afterwards though,right?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a deal since one of the beers would be an antiseptic.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Oct 6, 2015)

I just had my eyebrows waxed for the first time.I am all red,swollen and in pain.

I am rethinking this whole " maybe I will get a tattoo" idea now.


----------



## GDPR (Oct 7, 2015)

Today I am thinking maybe it might be better if I express myself through drawing/painting rather than getting a tattoo.

I look a little hideous today just from getting my eyebrows waxed so I don't think I should even try getting a tattoo,I can't imagine how badly I would react to one and don't want to find out.

---------- Post Merged at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:11 AM ----------

BTW,I like how my eyebrows turned out,they do look much better,besides the redness,swelling and sores.


----------



## Banned (Oct 7, 2015)

Ouch I don't think I could get my eyebrows waxed. And now I've read about threading?  I don't know what that is but I kind of like my eyebrows the way they are so I've never felt inclined to wax or pluck or thread or do anything else to them. 

Drawing is a good way to express yourself too. Tattoos aren't for everyone. I like mine and I'll get more but they definitely need some advance thought.


----------



## GDPR (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know what threading is either but I have heard it is less painful.

I got my eyebrows done impulsively.I was going to get my hair trimmed and thought I would ask about waxing while I was there.It 'sounded' much better than it actually was.I am glad it was just my eyebrows I had done,OMG,I cannot imagine getting other places waxed,like so many women do!

I was trying to make myself look better and now I look hideous and it looks as if it is not going to go away anytime soon,and may even end up having to see a doctor.

Oh well,live and learn,right?


----------



## Banned (Oct 7, 2015)

I've had my legs waxed and that was pretty bad. I'm glad I'm European cause it's my excuse for being hairy and au naturel haha. Who knew hair removal was so painful?!?!


----------



## GDPR (Oct 7, 2015)

It probably wouldn't be so bad if beside my eyes,above my eyebrows and my forehead hadn't been waxed too.I assumed it would just be the eyebrows.It was all done so fast,too fast to even realize what she was actually doing.

Beside my eyes,the outer sides,are what are most painful and look the worst.Oh,and the top of my nose,right between my eyes is raw and red.

I regret getting it done and paying to look this way.


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 7, 2015)

Turtle, laser hair removal on the legs doesn't hurt at all and it is not expensive.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh gosh LIT, I'm not sure they did a good job waxing you - it shouldn't hurt more than a brief time when it happens, nor leave more than just a pinkness of the skin for an hour or so.... ?? But no sores or skin being raw or torn etc......  

(Okay, well, some areas getting waxed where the hair is stronger larger follicles, like underarms and ahem another place, yeah those may hurt horribly a bit longer than brows or legs etc.) But yeah, I wonder if in different places different skin prepping is done... not sure. Here we often get powder rubbed on so that the wax doesn't grab the skin too much.

Argh, hope it feels better soon!!

Something I've seen recently is hair that is like normal 'longer female hair' on one side of the parting, but on the smaller side the hair is shaved/ buzzcut. Skrillex-like. I think you can get designs shaved in to the buzzcut part. When you don't want to show it you can move the part a bit and make hair fall over the buzzcut. Hmm I think I'm explaining this terribly, and should get off my butt and use my laptop and find a photo, haha. 

Temporary tattoos and henna tattoos are fun too.... body decoration is interesting. Hmm, I guess if you just keep thinking, I guess you might get more clear on what the itch is you're feeling and how you'd like to scratch it....


----------



## GDPR (Oct 7, 2015)

I am not sure whether they didn't do it right or if it is just me and my overly sensitive skin.Either way I will not be getting that done again.

The swelling is down now,by using ice packs, and it's not as red but I do have a spot right above my eyelid that is torn and 2 spots beside the other eye that are raw and torn,and a few other spots here and there.But it is looking much better than it did.

Those hairstyles you're talking about,I have seen them.Although I like them on other people they are definitely not my cup of tea.

That 'itch',I think,is I am feeling like I want to do more things,things I haven't done before.My anxiety used to be so bad that it was almost crippling.It,along with fear,really held me back in life.Now that I have been doing so many more things than ever,I want to do more.

It used to be challenging trying to do the every day things,like grocery shopping,going to the eye doctor,etc.,and now that they no longer are,I want to do all the things I have always wished I could before.I feel like I have missed out on so much,and I have,when your goal is to just get through each day it doesn't leave much room for anything else.

I'm not really sure what I would like to do.I don't think it's going to be a tattoo though.If I thought I could get one without having a bad reaction,I would do it,just because I could.Even getting my eyebrows done,I never would have been able to do that before,I am not happy with the results,but I did actually do it.

Maybe I need to make a list of things I would like to do and pick something.Although I am happy to be able to do every day things now,I want more than that.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so happy that you're experiencing life now as feeling interested in all sorts of things and wanting to try them.     It must be a really interesting time!  It's great.  ^_^


----------



## GDPR (Oct 8, 2015)

Happy to say my eyes looked even better when I woke up this morning.The little tears are still there but not all red and inflamed anymore.

I think I will just let my eyebrows grow however they want from now on.I am kind of missing the Brooke Shields look I had going on before(the very young Brooke Shields,remember those thick,bushy eyebrows?)


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 8, 2015)

I must say I've seen a return of some very 80s looking eyebrows lately! Yep, we can get hung up on fashions and trends that come along and suddenly women might think they HAVE to follow whatever's currently happening, in order to be 'beautiful'. Boo to that and yay to a more personal decision if one prefers. 

(But yay also for grungy 90s fashions that seem to be back, which make me feel nostalgic and which I am going to enjoy wearing again.   Rats, I should have kept more of my old stuff. I'd have so much genuine 'vintage' and I'd be even cooler than all the hipsters. Or something.  hahahaha

Also, crying at being old enough for my belongings to be 'vintage'   )


----------

